# Limassol Need a hand with directions



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

Need to sort out some directions for someone driving from Larnaca to limassol - Does anybody know what this junction in limassol is signposted as on the A1? 

https://www.google.com/maps/place/L...2!3m1!1s0x14e73316ac02f49d:0xdaa97f957025b012

I thought it was mesa gietonia but looking at the map that's the previous junction


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ayios Filaxiou (something like that)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Actually like so many places the spelling can vary depending on which maps you are looking at. Sometimes that is spelt Agios Filaxeos.


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

That's the name of the main road into the centre - I think it's agias filaxeos but they pronounce agias 'aya' 

many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes I know its Agia, the first post was a typo.
We know the junction well as it is where we have come off the motorway several times when going to a private clinic nearby.
I think the sign actually says Ag. Filaxiou.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

mta said:


> Need to sort out some directions for someone driving from Larnaca to limassol - Does anybody know what this junction in limassol is signposted as on the A1? https://www.google.com/maps/place/Limassol/@34.70438,33.0270737,17z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x14e73316ac02f49d:0xdaa97f957025b012 I thought it was mesa gietonia but looking at the map that's the previous junction


Once you have found Limassol, good luck driving around it . It's the worst place in Cyprus for an outsider and so confusing! Our journey from Pissouri to the Mall takes us almost two hours 

No signposts and no road or street signs, I wish you luck!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SWJ said:


> Once you have found Limassol, good luck driving around it . It's the worst place in Cyprus for an outsider and so confusing! Our journey from Pissouri to the Mall takes us almost two hours
> 
> No signposts and no road or street signs, I wish you luck!


We always get lost going to the Limassol mall. Now we have one in Paphos we don't need to go there anymore


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Veronica said:


> We always get lost going to the Limassol mall. Now we have one in Paphos we don't need to go there anymore


Result 

Why don't they have road signs/signposts in Limassol?


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

SWJ said:


> Once you have found Limassol, good luck driving around it . It's the worst place in Cyprus for an outsider and so confusing! Our journey from Pissouri to the Mall takes us almost two hours
> 
> No signposts and no road or street signs, I wish you luck!



I've been here for a while and adopted the "taxi driver" method of driving in limassol. Drive along the coastal road until you're relative south of your destination


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

SWJ said:


> Once you have found Limassol, good luck driving around it . It's the worst place in Cyprus for an outsider and so confusing! Our journey from Pissouri to the Mall takes us almost two hours
> 
> No signposts and no road or street signs, I wish you luck!



Two hours from Pissouri, gosh, it takes us a maximum of 1 hour from Anarita going by the B6.

If you still wish to go, here are the directions from Pissouri to My Mall Limassol:

Going by the motorway, take the exit for the General Hospital. When you reach the T junction where you turn right for the hospital go left. Follow the road down through three roundabouts and the Mall is just down there on the right.

Going by the B6, follow the road past the turn for Pissouri Jetty. You will eventually approach a section of road where you have to turn right. Do so. Follow the road to the T junction and turn left, then take the next turn right. Follow the road through Paramali and the Episkopi base. After the base you will approach Curium. Going down the hill there are three right turn exits. The first is to Curium, the second is to Curium Beach. You need to take the third which is signposted Akrotiri. Follow this road to a T junction and turn left, then turn immediately right. Follow this road through the village of Trachoni, you will pass the rear of the Fasouri Water Park. Come to a T junction and turn left. You will be at the third roundabout from the last set of directions. Turn right and the Mall is down there on the right. We did this route two days ago and from Pissouri it was 30 minutes!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Sarchy said:


> Two hours from Pissouri, gosh, it takes us a maximum of 1 hour from Anarita going by the B6. If you still wish to go, here are the directions from Pissouri to My Mall Limassol: Going by the motorway, take the exit for the General Hospital. When you reach the T junction where you turn right for the hospital go left. Follow the road down through three roundabouts and the Mall is just down there on the right. Going by the B6, follow the road past the turn for Pissouri Jetty. You will eventually approach a section of road where you have to turn right. Do so. Follow the road to the T junction and turn left, then take the next turn right. Follow the road through Paramali and the Episkopi base. After the base you will approach Curium. Going down the hill there are three right turn exits. The first is to Curium, the second is to Curium Beach. You need to take the third which is signposted Akrotiri. Follow this road to a T junction and turn left, then turn immediately right. Follow this road through the village of Trachoni, you will pass the rear of the Fasouri Water Park. Come to a T junction and turn left. You will be at the third roundabout from the last set of directions. Turn right and the Mall is down there on the right. We did this route two days ago and from Pissouri it was 30 minutes! Hope this helps!


Thanks 

It takes us 30 mins to get into Limassol then another hour or so finding the mall. Last few times we have been there were roadworks and diversions which made things much worst


----------



## kdw2k (May 13, 2013)

My Mall in Limassol really isn't worth your time or petrol. The Paphos Mall is far more superior in both shops and eating places!


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

kdw2k said:


> My Mall in Limassol really isn't worth your time or petrol. The Paphos Mall is far more superior in both shops and eating places!



Yep Limassol my mall is pretty dire, it's lacking some of the bigger chains like M&S and Debenhams


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

mta said:


> Yep Limassol my mall is pretty dire, it's lacking some of the bigger chains like M&S and Debenhams


This is Cyprus, not the UK. Debenhams and M&S are traditional British companies. Do you expect Cypriot shopping malls to be full of British retailers?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kdw2k said:


> My Mall in Limassol really isn't worth your time or petrol. The Paphos Mall is far more superior in both shops and eating places!


Absolutely agree, I much prefer the Paphos mall. no need to go to Limassol anymore


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

mta said:


> Yep Limassol my mall is pretty dire, it's lacking some of the bigger chains like M&S and Debenhams



My Mall in Limassol most certainly does have a Marks and Sparks!


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

We chop and change between the Malls, we like the Paphos Mall for being closer to Anarita and we like the Limassol Mall for the larger Public shop and watching the ice skating!


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

SWJ said:


> This is Cyprus, not the UK. Debenhams and M&S are traditional British companies. Do you expect Cypriot shopping malls to be full of British retailers?


They're both here anyway? 

It would be nice if they were all in one place. But I don't "expect" or demand it.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

mta said:


> They're both here anyway? It would be nice if they were all in one place. But I don't "expect" or demand it.


Personally, when shopping for clothes, I always visit the Cypriot shops as you can pick something more original. If everyone shopped at M&S we'd all dress the same


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

Sarchy said:


> My Mall in Limassol most certainly does have a Marks and Sparks!


I saw a big one I think it was down makarious, they should move that to the mall. Along with debenhams , John Lewis, BHS, Primark, Matalan and Poundland


----------



## kdw2k (May 13, 2013)

I got in touch with Primark about coming to Cyprus. They replied informing me that, although they didn't have any immediate plans to have a business here, they wouldn't discount the idea!
How fab would that be!!!!


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

They wouldn't "discount" the idea! 

Tell them to 50% off


----------

